# Catch Spanish mackerel



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

What's is the best way to catch Spanish off of the pier


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

A gotcha is always fun to catchem with


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

A Clark spoon Carolina rig with lots of weight and all the flouro leader you can throw. Throw out, sink near bottom, retrieve as fast as you can. Better near dark, low light.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

And if all else fails, get some greenbacks and go to Joe Patti's...


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Do you need any bait on it


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Nlenhof said:


> Do you need any bait on it



No. Gotchas will usually, well, get them. Bubble rigs are good too, small LY's, etc.

Think shiny.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nlenhof said:


> Do you need any bait on it


You don't need any bait on the Clark spoon.


----------

